# Fufius sp. 'Gold'



## Andrea82 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi all, 

I'm looking for info on this species. I've tried the search function, but all it comes up with are classifieds. 

Anyone keeping this species?


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 15, 2019)

@Andrea82  did you ever find any info on this? I've been curious about the genus as well and @Pells pets just posted the same sort of question. My assumption is keep them fairly humid with plenty of things to web to, but I might be missing something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 15, 2019)

pannaking22 said:


> @Andrea82  did you ever find any info on this? I've been curious about the genus as well and @Pells pets just posted the same sort of question. My assumption is keep them fairly humid with plenty of things to web to, but I might be missing something.


Unfortunately, that's all I found out as well. And that they're fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pells pets (Mar 15, 2019)

pannaking22 said:


> @Andrea82  did you ever find any info on this? I've been curious about the genus as well and @Pells pets just posted the same sort of question. My assumption is keep them fairly humid with plenty of things to web to, but I might be missing something.


Well I'm picking it up from a breeder tomorrow, I'll ask about the care and repost it for you guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 15, 2019)

Sales will be picking up from around april here, haven't seen this species around much atm.


----------



## Pells pets (Mar 20, 2019)

This is what I learned from the breeder they usually grow to 2.5cm. humidity should be around 70% and they are medium growing. They're reader fast and skittish, you don't see them often. They are really good eaters! I didn't learn anything about the venom though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 20, 2019)

No clue but they seem to web a lot and based off of what others hve said I agree. Treat them like a flighty old world terrestrial and you should be good.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 21, 2019)

If there's no info on the venom it's best to treat it as dangerous (though that family doesn't have any deadly members) so you can play it safe. They seem to be pretty flighty though, so I'd imagine they'd only try to bite if cornered and they have no other choice.


----------



## alfiebass34 (Apr 15, 2019)

Ive just recently bred these, I keep them around 24 - 25C in deepish sub as the are an obligatory burrow in my experience, humidity roughly 60 - 70 and sub slightly moist but on the drier side (if that makes sense). Female roughly 2.5 - 3.0cm, very quick and skittish - not seen massive amounts of defensive behaviour really. Males mature reasonably quick and mine has lasted 4 months since maturing but is on his last legs now. Good eater for sure. A good sized sac with roughly 120 eggs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Pells pets (Apr 15, 2019)

alfiebass34 said:


> Ive just recently bred these, I keep them around 24 - 25C in deepish sub as the are an obligatory burrow in my experience, humidity roughly 60 - 70 and sub slightly moist but on the drier side (if that makes sense). Female roughly 2.5 - 3.0cm, very quick and skittish - not seen massive amounts of defensive behaviour really. Males mature reasonably quick and mine has lasted 4 months since maturing but is on his last legs now. Good eater for sure. A good sized sac with roughly 120 eggs.


Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it


----------



## alfiebass34 (Apr 16, 2019)

Pells pets said:


> Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it


No problem at all hope yours do well


----------



## alfiebass34 (May 7, 2019)

Update:
My nymphs moulted to slings over a 3 day period - total number of slings 87 in total - I had one infertile egg and roughly 20 dead, ive separated 26 off into individual sling pots and the rest into 3 small groups and will see how they get on and will separate after 2 weeks. Will check if any cannibalism is taking place so may separate earlier but think they will do ok until them, my male was cohabiting with the female for good few weeks without any problem.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## edghar88 (Jan 20, 2022)

I know this is an old thread, but I recently acquired one from Fear Not Tarantulas. The one I received from them is incredibly tiny, about 1/3" -- so be forewarned if you don't want small slings.



			https://fearnottarantulas.com/products/fufius-gold-tarantula-spider-for-sale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ForTW (Jan 20, 2022)

I recieved five  I2 fufius. 
They grow fast and yours is actually pretty "Big" already.
Mine were dots, 3/5 made it. (Reasonable, therefor i never sell pre I3 of any kind)


----------



## Chuck3 (Jan 24, 2022)

What’s the adult size of this species? I’m not finding anything, aside from 2.5-3.0cm, surely that’s not correct is it?


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Jan 24, 2022)

Chuck3 said:


> What’s the adult size of this species? I’m not finding anything, aside from 2.5-3.0cm, surely that’s not correct is it?


I’m not sure which species “gold” is but the Fufius genus are quite small - these measurements sound like they’re including leg span, since body length is typically in the 1-1.5cm range.


----------

